# JOB OPPORTUNITY



## vernonvsm (Jun 29, 2005)

Barbara Beckley, of the Colony Theatre in Burbank, California, is looking for an AEA Stage Manager for their upcoming production of INDOOR OUTDOOOR, starting immediately (or thereabouts). It is an LOA to HAT, carries 11 weeks of health and pays $298 per week. 

If you have any ideas, referrals or recommendations, please email her directly at [email protected]

Thanks,
vernonvsm


----------



## avkid (Jun 29, 2005)

you might want to post this on the SMnetwork: http://www.smnetwork.org/


----------



## vernonvsm (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks!
I already posted there as well.


----------



## avkid (Jun 29, 2005)

You probably won't get much of a response from here.


----------



## wolf825 (Jun 29, 2005)

Try posting at backstagejobs.com as well...

www.backstagejobs.com

-w


----------

